# Temp accomodation in Alicante



## trigger6336 (May 16, 2009)

My wife and I are looking to move to Spain within the next year and have been to several areas to guage how comfortable we are and what is on offer. Next on the tour is the Alicante area but I'm having a bit of a problem getting accomodation for the month of October. An apartment would be fine while we explore the area.
Does anyone know a good English speaking estate agent in / around Alicante that could possibly help?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I personally dont, I'm further along the coast, but someone may come along on here who can help, in the meantime you could try googling rentals in Alicante and giving some of them a ring and get a feel for what they've got????

Jo xxx


----------



## trigger6336 (May 16, 2009)

jojo,
thanks for the quick response but been down that route with a dozen or so agents.It would appear that this is the wrong time of the year for short lets unless its a week or two. They can charge equivalent of 1 months rent per week for the holiday season.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

trigger6336 said:


> jojo,
> thanks for the quick response but been down that route with a dozen or so agents.It would appear that this is the wrong time of the year for short lets unless its a week or two. They can charge equivalent of 1 months rent per week for the holiday season.



really??? I'd have thought October was passed the holiday season and they'd be crying out for tennants???? Especially as this year is supposedly a bad year for tourists???

You need agents who are more involved in long term rentals! altho alot of those like to do at least 6 months!!?? Agents in my opinion are a lazy bunch in the main and need to be bullied a bit lol 

I know some agents in my area, but I'm miles away in Malaga

See if anyone else comes along with any info. 

Jo xx


----------



## trigger6336 (May 16, 2009)

I thank you !


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hi trigger6336

You say Alicante, can you be a little more specific, do you want South or North of Alicante or in the City, I know a few but they cover differing area's.

Dave


----------



## trigger6336 (May 16, 2009)

Dave,
to be honest not sure yet. We are looking for a base for a month from where we can explore the region as much as possible. Any info you can supply will be greatly appreciated.


----------

